# cocktail sesame wafers



## sarah (Mar 23, 2005)

1 cup margarine
1/2 pound sharp cheddar cheese -- shredded
2 scant cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 to 2 tsp ground red pepper
2 teaspoons sesame or caraway seeds
1 cup very finely chopped nuts
Let margarine and cheese soften, then add the remaining ingredients and mix well. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto a cookie sheet or roll into 3 logs and refrigerate until firm. Slice and bake at 350 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes or until lightly browned.
Makes 6 dozen.


----------

